# Maytag Gas Oven won't work



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got a six year old Maytag range/oven. The oven will not ignite. The range top works as well as it ever has. The broiler (inside oven) doesn't light either and it uses a different burner. There doesn't seem to be any gas coming out (when I turn the oven on), and it doesn't make the usual sound either. I have taken the bottom of the oven out, and there is nothing obviously broken. The burner appears to be fine. Could it be the ignitor or thermocouple? Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Could it be the ignitor or thermocouple?


If it has a pilot light, it's probably the thermocouple
If it has an "ignitor", you'll need to watch it to see if it's coming on.
If it glows then it's the thermocouple that's bad


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Does it have a timer on the oven? If it does, you have problems with the electronic controls.


----------



## totustuus (Jul 3, 2009)

We also have an older Maytag gas stove. Last year we had similar symptoms. There is an igniter that goes bad. Ours was glowing a dull orange while trying to light off the oven but it was bad. I replaced the ignitor and all was well.

Good luck.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately I think it's electronic...:Bawling: No pilot light, no glow, and it has a timer. Everything on this thing is electronic.


----------



## totustuus (Jul 3, 2009)

I know that the stove is electronic with no pilot. However, there is this thing called the ignitor that lights the gas in the oven.
When its working correctly, you set a temperature for the oven and the ignitor receives electricity and starts to glow (should be a bright red). There is also a thermocouple that gets heated by the ignitor that sends a signal to the gas valve to open when the ignitor reaches the correct temperature.
Our ignitor would still glow, but the oven wasn't working correctly (partial flame pattern). 
This is the most common failure in the oven ignition system. It is also the cheapest of the various parts. 

Check out this link for more information=

http://www.davesrepair.com/DIYhelp/DIYovenignitors.htm

Good luck


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

It sounds exactly like a bad glow bar. I've had to replace mine & now keep an extra here in case it goes out at a bad time (Like next thursday!). BTW, mine's a Maytag 5 burner convection oven model.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I will try replacing the ignitor. The broiler won't light either, are they both on the same ignitor? They _appear_ to be on two separate ignitors? It isn't glowing, but as the link points out the ignitor is usually the problem. We are going to spend Thanksgiving at my mom's, so at least that isn't going to be a problem. Thank you all for your help (and the link).


----------

